# My new F5



## GT8 (Aug 11, 2011)

After about a year and a half of road biking and what feels like as much time choosing a bike I got my 2011 F5 today and can't wait to get out on her!










coming from a 2008 GTR Series 2 .

Have changed: the wheels to my Fulcrum 5, tyres to GP4000s and put a double wrap of bar tape on.

I think its a stunning looking bike and all I want to change at the minute is the chainset - an UItegra on payday - but what will I need to convert the BB30 to HTII?

And thanks for a great forum - helped me choose a Felt!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Nice choice, of course. You are really going to love it. I just picked up some GP4000_s_ to give a try. 700 x 25's in my case.

Now get out and enjoy your ride!!!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

GT8 said:


> After about a year and a half of road biking and what feels like as much time choosing a bike I got my 2011 F5 today and can't wait to get out on her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great ride. Looks good with the F R5s. THe F4 comes with Ultegra cranks and the F5 SE is equipped with 105. We use a simple bushing from Wheels Manufacturing that respaces the bearing I.D. to 24mm and has a shoulder to respace the width to the ~90mm Shimano requires. The adaptors are ~$25 or so, cheaper than an Ultegra BB.

-SD


----------



## GT8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cheers for the nice comments guys.
SuperDave, I live in Scotland (where its raining, suprise suprise!) would I get those adaptors if I email my Felt importers?


----------



## GT8 (Aug 11, 2011)

While putting on some frame protectors I noticed two small bolts under the NDS chainstay about 40mm apart. What are these for?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

GT8 said:


> While putting on some frame protectors I noticed two small bolts under the NDS chainstay about 40mm apart. What are these for?


As Zach has mentioned in the previous thread regarding Ultegra Di2 those bolts are designed to hold the Dura-Ace and new non-series battery using the "Plate B" short battery mount and external Di2 wiring harness should you ever choose to upgrade your bike. A swap of brifters, f&r derailleurs and shifter wires would get you Di2 functionality. You wouldn't need to change anything else on the stock F5.

-SD


----------



## GT8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Had my first 2 proper rides over the weekend. a 65 mile club run and a 24 mile solo training run.

2 big differences over my previous bike, GTR Series 2 compact geo:

1 - I prefer the racer geo of the F5 and the bike just fits me better - much more comfortable on the drops as I'm stretched out more and felt(!) fresher after my training ride due to better fit.

2 - when it comes to the last 3rd of a climb or pushing along working hard and I usually try that last push that comes to no avail, on the F5 it gives back what you put in - whenever I manage to put a bit extra into the pedals it results in a noticible postive reaction from the bike. I'd imagine this is due to the stiffness of the frame and marked weight loss compared to my GTR.

Lovin' it!  
(of course this all might just be New Shiny BIke Syndrome!)

Going to order an Ultegra chainset but have just noticed there is a grey(almost black one) that might suit the F5 more....


----------



## GT8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Silver chainset:










or grey?


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Aug 8, 2010)

gray.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Gray, for sure. The grey will usually look darker in the metal too, since it won't have high-powered strobes fired at it


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice bike - congrats.
Got an F4 myself this earlier this year. Will be going back to NI in a year or so - not looking forward to the rain though.....


----------



## alf1096 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks alf.... out riding today - did 50 miles. It was liking riding back in NI. Rained for about 2 hours while I was out riding.....


----------



## GT8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Spec closed. 
Got both the Silver and new Grey cranksets but sent "Grey" one back as its black in real life and the silver on is more of Grey which looks better in the metal and on the bike.










Bike getting better with every ride, got her set up nicely. Will get a set of light wheels in the spring hopefully.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Great looking bike!


----------



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting how Felt uses the same Felt SL saddle on the F models, except for on the F1 models. I have an F85 and after a 61 mile ride last Saturday, I had no choice but to upgrade my saddle to a Specialized Toupe +. 

How I wish Felt also had a line of accesories. I surely don't like having a "Specialized" anything on my Felt.


----------



## slomustang (Dec 27, 2010)

Like this?

Road - Felt Bicycles

They have seats here:

Closeouts - Felt Bicycles


----------



## RickJP (Aug 11, 2011)

slomustang said:


> Like this?
> 
> Road - Felt Bicycles
> 
> ...


Accessories; not replacement parts.


----------

